# Please Help Mt Baby Has Sores On Her Eyes



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

I Took Her To The Vet And He Said They Look Like Bites But Thats Impossible The Came Over Night Whie She Was In Bed Next To Me ...please Help Im Worried About My Baby


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

are there any on her jowles (sp?)


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

Mm Sorry I Sont Know What Jowels Are But There Are Some On The Top Of Her Snout


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

jowles are her lips, i had something similar with my dog and it turned out to be demodosi (sp?) mange.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

heres a pic of his mange


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

Yeah He Looked At Scraping Under The Micro. And Didnt Find That But I Dont Know Its Startng To Fustrate The Hell Out Of Me. Its Over Both Eyes And On Top Of Her Snout


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i had it tested 3 times for amnge until they finally found it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Did the vet give you anything to put on it? It looks like she is scratching it is thats why it is all bloody?


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

yes the vet told me to put neosporin on it but when i do i think she triess to get it off so i gave up on that. it doesnt look like that pick it just looks like scabs. do u think its mange? the blood test that i had last week . would it tell if she had mange?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

some people have to have their pets tested a few times for it to come up with accurate results. That pictures do look similar... she isn't having any issues anywhere else on her body???


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Is it getting worse?

Yea neosporn is good for scarps... I use it when my dogs when they go through the woods and get scratched up sometimes.....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

honestly i think its mange, yor dog looks exactly like mine did, see where your dog in the pics mouth is all dark and it looks like hes starting to loose hair, my dog had the same thing going on, sometime the demodoic will go away by itself


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ya looks like mange to me*


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

thanks for your info guys . but ive been keeping a closer eye on her and it seems to me as if her eyes are itching her so shes scratching alot and causing them to bleed on their own. so i had an allergy test done and it came back and e does have alot of allergies but they arent severe enough to warrent shots so ive been giving her bendryl and they havnt went away but they look alot better. so im pretty sure its an allergy. does anyone think it could be food related? whats a good pet food for dogs with alot of allergies?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sadiesdad223 said:


> thanks for your info guys . but ive been keeping a closer eye on her and it seems to me as if her eyes are itching her so shes scratching alot and causing them to bleed on their own. so i had an allergy test done and it came back and e does have alot of allergies but they arent severe enough to warrent shots so ive been giving her bendryl and they havnt went away but they look alot better. so im pretty sure its an allergy. does anyone think it could be food related? whats a good pet food for dogs with alot of allergies?


what did her results come back as? It's all depending on what she's allergic to. Did you get the actual SPOT test? It would break it down to what they're allergic to and how severely allergic to the specific allergy. If she is losing hair then you need to seriously consider getting a shot. Neela occationally scratches her eye bloody. she may not be too allergic to anything, but the combo of allergies always makes it worse.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

theysaid shes allergicto just about everything outside but not enough for shots. believe it or not i think that it was the innova chicken.iswitched her to natural choice venison and it has pretty much went AWAY. it also started a few days after i gave her her dose of frontline plus so we will see if it was that i think shes just like your dog allergic to poultry. she only has one more scab on her eye and no hair losss so i think she will be alright


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sadiesdad223 said:


> theysaid shes allergicto just about everything outside but not enough for shots. believe it or not i think that it was the innova chicken.iswitched her to natural choice venison and it has pretty much went AWAY. it also started a few days after i gave her her dose of frontline plus so we will see if it was that i think shes just like your dog allergic to poultry. she only has one more scab on her eye and no hair losss so i think she will be alright


if you feel like your girl is irritated i would get a second opinion about a shot. Neela goes to get one about 2 times a year... she doesn't need it all the time, but once in a while she gets a real swift kick in the butt with her allergies. keep her on her benadryl. they give me prednisone for when she flares up.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

i dont know what the test was called but it was a blood test. it said she was allergic to mold ,trees ,grass you name it... but i switched her food to naures variety and she seems to be doing alot better with no beef or poultry...shes not loseing any hair.

check her out
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/sadie24.jpg


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Try some anti-itch spray, Allercaine with Bittran works pretty well. Follow up with a little Panolog Ointment. You can pick up the Allercaine at most pet stores or online, the Panolog is a prescription antibiotic ointment that your vet can prescribe. I keep both of these items on hand, the Panolog is pretty much a "swiss army knife" you can use it on most cuts, scrapes and infections.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

thank you so much


----------

